
How We'd All Die Instantly If The Sun Suddenly Went Supernova - frede
https://www.forbes.com/sites/startswithabang/2019/12/27/this-is-how-wed-all-die-instantly-if-the-sun-suddenly-went-supernova/
======
ddevault
For anyone interested in a fictional take on a similar event, see Cixin Liu's
Supernova Era.

